# Why do people love Becky Lynch?



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Her mic skills are about as cliche and bad as roman reigns. her finisher is horrible and not very exciting to watch. Not understanding why everyone loves her. Alexa Bliss is like 10x better than her


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

Why? Great wrestler and her finisher is legit. She has a proven she has a fun personality and likeability that people gravitate towards. Has delivered in her storylines as a true babyface. And if you see my sig, she’s hot as hell.

That’s why.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

She fits with the current things people like. She is moderately attractive. Moderately good in the ring. And she was never the main focus of the division.

So people will like her. If she was good at everything, a complete babe and pushed hard from day 1 people would hate her for "being shoved down our throats". 

Being semi-hot is the key. That way the workrate marks can't just say she is only there because she is hot.

The key in today's era is to never actually get a proper push. As soon as you get a push all the workrate marks will turn on you for burying their favorite jobbers.

Austin would have been hated in this era because he went over al snow and dean malenko clean. Trish and sable would have been hated because they have DA LOOK.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

Because she is athletic and not a botch machine like Ratchet Banks-uhh.

Because she carved her own path and is not a daughter of a hall of famer like Charlotte-uhh.

Because she is good on mic and not cringeworthy like Ratchet Banks-uhh or Bellas.

Because she is naturally good looking and not fake like Ratchet Banks or Silicone Bella-uhh.

Because she is simply STRAIGHT FIRE-uhh.

:becky :Tripslick


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



TD Stinger said:


> Why? Great wrestler and her finisher is legit. She has a proven she has a fun personality and likeability that people gravitate towards. Has delivered in her storylines as a true babyface. And if you see my sig, she’s hot as hell.
> 
> That’s why.


First of all becky is like a water down bayley/John Cena. Second idk what you mean by her finisher being legit.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

Cute personality and decent worker.
She's got the least amount accolades out of the 4HW, so people tend to gravitate towards and the underdog and then turn on them once they get a push for some reason.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

Because she is the best female wrestler on the roster. 

Isn't a regular on Botchamania unlike Sasha and Charlotte and is pretty cool and quirky to boot.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

I like her gimmick, she's good in ring, and i find her utterly adorable. She has a natural likeability and is coming into her own away from the other 3 Horsewomen over on SD!


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



THE HAITCH said:


> Because she is athletic and not a botch machine like Ratchet Banks-uhh.
> 
> Because she carved her own path and is not a daughter of a hall of famer like Charlotte-uhh.
> 
> ...


Sasha>Becky FAX


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

She's got a naturally likable personality and is not a try-hard.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

OP's going on the list. Delete DELETE.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



CoolestDude said:


> She fits with the current things people like. She is moderately attractive. Moderately good in the ring. And she was never the main focus of the division.
> 
> So people will like her. If she was good at everything, a complete babe and pushed hard from day 1 people would hate her for "being shoved down our throats".
> 
> ...


Very true. I find becky not attractive tbh


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

1. Natural babyface, very endearing to fans, easy to get behind, her happy personality IRL shines through in her performances.
2. Great in ring worker, rarely messes up, has the fundamentals down perfectly.
3. When cutting serious promos she's actually very good on the mic.
4. People are enjoying the fact that she's finally on top after dealing with a lot of losses.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Crasp said:


> OP's going on the list. Delete DELETE.


Thats my username. You cant delete me. I can only delete myself


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



DELETE said:


> Her mic skills are about as cliche and bad as roman reigns. her finisher is horrible and not very exciting to watch. Not understanding why everyone loves her. Alexa Bliss is like 10x better than her


Alexa isn't 10 times better than her, on the mic she's better, but not in ring. Their feud atm is great, and both look good. Here's what you need to realise, Alexa is coming off as a great heel here, why? Because Becky is a great babyface. You have to give equal credit to both women, it works so well because they both make their characters work so well. Clear heel vs clear babyface!


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



DELETE said:


> Very true. I find becky not attractive tbh


Nowadays the women need to be semi hot so they seem attainable. Nobody is going to believe its easy to get an Alexa or a trish or a sable anymore. So they will pretend that someone like Becky is more attractive just because she is "cute" or some shit.

Look at tough enough. People voted for the most useless one to win (according to the coaches and judges) because she had a girl next door look about her and she seemed attainable. Go look at everyone loving her in the tough enough thread. Meanwhile there were a couple of complete babes who didnt get the same love because they were not seen as the sort of person who is realistically attractive. 

Hope that makes sense. This is the truth, people are showing it in this thread by calling her "cute" and stuff.

FWIW, Becky is ok. I have nothing against her.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Alexa isn't 10 times better than her, on the mic she's better, but not in ring. Their feud atm is great, and both look good. Here's what you need to realise, Alexa is coming off as a great heel here, why? Because Becky is a great babyface. You have to give equal credit to both women, it works so well because they both make their characters work so well. Clear heel vs clear babyface!


You thought I said that because of the feud? No i have been saying alexa is better than becky for awhile lol.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

OP needs to heed Big Kev's advice


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Alexa isn't 10 times better than her, *on the mic she's better*, but not in ring. Their feud atm is great, and both look good. Here's what you need to realise, Alexa is coming off as a great heel here, why? Because Becky is a great babyface. You have to give equal credit to both women, it works so well because they both make their characters work so well. Clear heel vs clear babyface!


Strongly disagree.

Alexa has great facial expressions and improvises well, but her delivery is still a work in progress. Becky's the best promo in the women's division right now. I'd put Charlotte ahead of Alexa as well.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

One thing I will say is I *DON'T* understand how people can pretend she's miles better than Charlotte or Sasha in the ring.

There's *zero* proof of this. Both of them have had more highly rated matches than her. And I've seen Becky botch her share aswell.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Strongly disagree.
> 
> Alexa has great facial expressions and improvises well, but her delivery is still a work in progress. Becky's the best promo in the women's division right now. I'd put Charlotte ahead of Alexa as well.


Charlotte is in the ring for a hell in a cell contract signing and she turns her back on her opponent multiple times and you think she is a good promo? Half the time she talks gibberish. 

And turning your back on someone who hates you is absolutely ridiculous. It buries both people and the feud which is exactly the opposite of what a promo should do.

I dont mind charlotte, she is fine, but lets be realistic here.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



DELETE said:


> You thought I said that because of the feud? No i have been saying alexa is better than becky for awhile lol.


Alexa is a great heel. I like them both. But saying Alexa is 10xs better than Becky is complete BS.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Strongly disagree.
> 
> Alexa has great facial expressions and improvises well, but her delivery is still a work in progress.* Becky's the best promo in the women's division right now.* I'd put Charlotte ahead of Alexa as well.


How the hell did you come up with that??? Like i said becky is nothing but a water down cena/bayley. Everytime she says something I just cringe.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

My only problem with Becky is her voice. Heavy accent plus cracky voice. People mock Ziggler because of his voice but Becky gets pass. She is no good promo but her fans thinks that way. Hell just last SD she started her interview in worst way possible but as always Alexa's music hit and saved her. But I understand why she is so loved. She is the current geeky(and I am not saying this as something bad), lovable and badass princess of WWE.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> *My only problem with Becky is her voice. Heavy accent plus cracky voice.* People mock Ziggler because of his voice but Becky gets pass. She is no good promo but her fans thinks that way. But I understand why she is so loved. She is the current geeky(and I am not saying this as something bad), lovable and badass princess of WWE.


That is one of the main problems with her.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Strongly disagree.
> 
> Alexa has great facial expressions and improvises well, but her delivery is still a work in progress. Becky's the best promo in the women's division right now. I'd put Charlotte ahead of Alexa as well.


I think they both come across very natural on the mic, but i think Alexa does have on the edge on Becky. She carries her promo's very fluently, whereas Becky can be a little awkward at times......Don't get me wrong, as i've said in previous post, i like them both but for me Alexa is the more natural talker out of the 2.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

It's 70% because she's hot and 20% because her personality, she's been very overrated as a worker and she's only had one great match since being called up. She rarely botches so people forgive her formulaic, low impact offense:

Arm drag, arm drag, arm drag, arm bar, leg lariat, kip up, "straight fire", corner forearms, springboard jump kick, Bexploder, finish. Every time, in that exact same order, even her ppv matches. She might "mix things up" with the leg drops or a crossbody. She's considered this amazing technical wrestler where Sasha and Charlotte are considered spot monkeys but you never see her chain wrestle or do any submissions besides the Disarmer. 

Her best skill is her mic work and acting but her character and promos are so goofy that she's only consistently good cutting the "I just got betrayed again" promo.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

She is fairly attractive, although I'd have to see her in the ring myself to give a proper opinion on her in ring ability, her mic skills aren't...particularly pleasant to listen to. 

I hate to be "that" guy who blames a talent's accent for not being able to speak right, but her Irish brogue is so thick it makes her sound comical even when she's trying to be serious, I just can't take anybody seriously when it sounds like they're sucking on marbles during one of their promos.

Regardless, I'm willing to remain optimistic about her in ring work, I'll just enjoy the ride on the way there.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



CoolestDude said:


> Charlotte is in the ring for a hell in a cell contract signing and she turns her back on her opponent multiple times and you think she is a good promo? Half the time she talks gibberish.
> 
> And turning your back on someone who hates you is absolutely ridiculous. It buries both people and the feud which is exactly the opposite of what a promo should do.
> 
> I dont mind charlotte, she is fine, but lets be realistic here.


She's not perfect, but she knows how to work the crowd, which is an absolute must as a heel promo.

Alexa doesn't, which kind of limits her effectiveness.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's 70% because she's hot and 20% because her personality, *she's been very overrated as a worker and she's only had one great match since being called up. She rarely botches so people forgive her formulaic, low impact offense:
> 
> Arm drag, arm drag, arm drag, arm bar, leg lariat, kip up, "straight fire", corner forearms, springboard jump kick, Bexploder, finish. Every time, in that exact same order, even her ppv matches. She might "mix things up" with the leg drops or a crossbody. She's considered this amazing technical wrestler where Sasha and Charlotte are considered spot monkeys but you never see her chain wrestle or do any submissions besides the Disarmer.*
> 
> Her best skill is her mic work and acting but her character and promos are so goofy that she's only consistently good cutting the "I just got betrayed again" promo.


Basically this, she's good but she's not THAT good. Asuka is basically the wrestler people like to pretend Becky is. High impact and very smooth transitions.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's 70% because she's hot and 20% because her personality, she's been very overrated as a worker and she's only had one great match since being called up. She rarely botches so people forgive her formulaic, low impact offense:
> 
> Arm drag, arm drag, arm drag, arm bar, leg lariat, kip up, "straight fire", corner forearms, springboard jump kick, Bexploder, finish. Every time, in that exact same order, even her ppv matches. She might "mix things up" with the leg drops or a crossbody. *She's considered this amazing technical wrestler *where Sasha and Charlotte are considered spot monkeys but you never see her chain wrestle or do any submissions besides the Disarmer.
> 
> Her best skill is her mic work and acting but her character and promos are so goofy that she's only consistently good cutting the "I just got betrayed again" promo.


That's because she is. Go and watch her Shimmer stuff from when she was eighteen, her matches with Daizee Haze and Allison Danger are absolutely top notch. She was involved in top class technical matches even back then.

As for low impact, well she's a safe worker, and that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



emm_bee said:


> That's because she is. Go and watch her Shimmer stuff from when she was eighteen, her matches with Daizee Haze and Allison Danger are absolutely top notch. She was involved in top class technical matches even back then.
> 
> As for low impact, well she's a safe worker, and that's not necessarily a bad thing.


You do realize she was 18 right? she is 29 now....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

B/c she is one of the best pure face characters on the roster and her own personality fits the character perfectly to :becky

Plus her being pretty solid in the ring helps to.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

Becky gets pass because she was the afterthought of the 'Four Horsewomen'. People love her since she is this talented wrestler that held down for others that are atleast equal to her. But you have to accept that she may be the single most overrated person in this site. For some she is the best in both ring and promo but that aint real. She is good but not some prodigy or one of a kind talent.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Strategize said:


> Basically this, she's good but she's not THAT good. Asuka is basically the wrestler people like to pretend Becky is. High impact and very smooth transitions.


I agree with Asuka. She seems like she could be a great bad ass heel. Was surprised when I watched her to see how good she was. 

The problem is the fans will be retarded and cheer for her. She needs to get heel heat and then she could really be a huge player on the main roster. I hope the fans let her get over as a heel.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

In today's WWE rooting for underdogs and role players is the thing to do. Like someone else said had she been pushed as a face of the women's division from the start she wouldn't be regarded as this cute, quirky great wrestler.

You people are so transparent it's embarrassing


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



ObsoleteMule said:


> In today's WWE rooting for underdogs and role players is the thing to do. Like someone else said had she been pushed as a face of the women's division from the start she wouldn't be regarded as this cute, quirky great wrestler.
> 
> You people are so transparent it's embarrassing


If she had got pushed then people would hate her for "burying sasha and bailey". It is hilarious.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



emm_bee said:


> That's because she is. Go and watch her Shimmer stuff from when she was eighteen, her matches with Daizee Haze and Allison Danger are absolutely top notch. She was involved in top class technical matches even back then.
> 
> As for low impact, well she's a safe worker, and that's not necessarily a bad thing.


Why do I have to watch another company to see her good work when Sasha can't even get credit for last year's work in NXT?


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

because she's so fucking adorable and come across a very nice person.

and did I mention her wrestling skills....She's a legit lass kicker. She should be the one to face Asuka when Asuka gets the call up.

simply putting Becky is bae <3


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

I'd say Alexa is better on the mic as she just seems more comfortable and well rounded. If Becky isn't cutting a serious/passionate promo she's hit or miss I've noticed. Not to mention her Irish accent and constant voice cracks that will always limit her mic work somewhat. Although we haven't seen Alexa tackle the task of face promos (which are generally harder) so I could be completely wrong. Becky has her beat in pretty much every other department aside from the look (although Becky has a prettier face imo).



CoolestDude said:


> Nowadays the women need to be semi hot so they seem attainable. Nobody is going to believe its easy to get an Alexa or a trish or a sable anymore. So they will pretend that someone like Becky is more attractive just because she is "cute" or some shit.
> 
> *Look at tough enough. People voted for the most useless one to win (according to the coaches and judges) because she had a girl next door look about her and she seemed attainable. Go look at everyone loving her in the tough enough thread.* Meanwhile there were a couple of complete babes who didnt get the same love because they were not seen as the sort of person who is realistically attractive.
> 
> ...


Again with the bullshit? :maury 

As someone that posted in that thread every week I can tell you that 90% of the people in there were constantly shitting on Sara Lee and the idiots that voted for her (rightfully so) and when the bitch won the whole thing people were mad as hell you fucking liar. I guarantee that you were perfectly aware of that but just made up this false narrative to attempt to strengthen your point. Awful troll.

And if this is considered as simply cute








then I need to move to the city you're from ASAP.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

I'll never understand why some people make entire threads just to essentially go "you're wrong for liking this person, they're not that good." Who cares who likes whom? You don't have to like them, but to start a threat that usually degenerates into ugliness=freaking pointless.

As for why I like her, pretty simple actually:

-She's good in the ring.
-She's good on the mic.
-She has a natural charm and adorable loveableness to her.
-She's charismatic and knows how to interact with the crowd.
-She's very attractive, but also smart.
-She has a good look to her.
-Etc.

Others might also add that she hasn't been pushed to the moon consistently like Charlotte or Sasha, so there isn't a fatigue to her either.

Oh and speaking of her attractiveness:

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/77/82/b6/7782b6881fafbca302cb9a67f6ecef00.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CohhUWiUIAQYgQd.jpg

http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t5...g?ig_cache_key=MTMwNTQ0NTc1MjE4NDU4MTkzMg==.2

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Coe6t8KXgAEUpT8.jpg

If that's only "semi-hot," then sign me up. Enough with that nonsense.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

I have yet to see anyone do well with scripted promos, Give the likes of Becky bullet point promos to work with and she has shown she is as good as anyone, As for her in-ring wrestling that should not even be up for debate, Her co-workers think she is one of the best in the world, I think they know more than a couple of people on a wrestling forum


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't personally understand some of the criticisms of Becky's ring work. Is she an exciting, high flying wrestler that makes you go 'wow'? Not really, but she's capable of a lot in the ring without the need to go overboard, and bare in mind that she's a face which given the usual formula means that she's often beaten down the whole match, she actually impresses a lot of the time whenever she gets the chance to. I mean, the various ways she's transitioned into the Disarmer during her stint in the WWE is impressive on its own.

She's one of the people capable of carrying someone to a good (or at least decent) match too, because of how sound she is and that she's generally a good seller. Combine her efficient ring skills and a great personality with a bag of charisma and there's a recipe for a fan favourite.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Because they haven't turned on her. . .YET

Ba Dum Tss


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



DELETE said:


> Sasha>Becky FAX


:ha :HA

This is not NXT anymore. Sasha has been shit since the call up.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

DELETE said:


> Her mic skills are about as cliche and bad as roman reigns. her finisher is horrible and not very exciting to watch. Not understanding why everyone loves her. Alexa Bliss is like 10x better than her



bliss better? 

becky has charisma,bliss not
becky is cute,bliss not
becky is good in the ring,bliss not
becky is funny,bliss not
becky is redhead,bliss not
becky is modest,bliss not
becky has a funny face,bliss is herself a brand of makeup

and what's attractive for me,she is natural,never used surgery and she has this little touch of sexiness i like...bliss is just a paint bucket dwarf


----------



## Icecube225 (Sep 1, 2016)

Her accent is so bad.
I'm from Ireland and people here would find that accent annoying


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I actually love the way that she speaks. I have ZERO problems with her accent, and her mannerism help add to her charm. She's supposed to be kind of a dork, and dork who can still beat you up if necessary.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

She's alright.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

https://streamable.com/q7ha

What's not to love?

:draper2


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Total Package :becky


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THE HAITCH said:


> Because she is athletic and not a botch machine like Ratchet Banks-uhh.
> 
> Because she carved her own path and is not a daughter of a hall of famer like Charlotte-uhh.
> 
> ...


You are so annoying, but in a funny way. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Becky sounds like a deaf person when she talks. I thought it was the Irish accent, but Sheamus and Balor don't have this problem. She's still hot though.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

The irony of this thread it has took Becky returning for Alexa to get a reaction, While she was out, Alexa & Naomi were getting crickets


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

She's a natural babyface and of the few that doesn't come off as forced, boring muppet like Crews or Reigns. The art of actually being a truly likeable babyface is lost on most of the roster. The armchair psychologists can sit here and project all they want about 'durr well she's not a super model so fat smarks think they have a chance' etc etc but it is as simple as being a likeable person that also doesn't spew Stephanie's feminist shite out of her mouth every week.




Strategize said:


> Basically this, she's good but she's not THAT good. Asuka is basically the wrestler people like to pretend Becky is. High impact and very smooth transitions.


I don't see anyone pretend Becky is like that. Her safe, tame offence is well documented and something I have criticised before myself.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

paladin errant said:


> bliss better?
> 
> becky has charisma,bliss not
> becky is cute,bliss not
> ...


you just made the list!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



DELETE said:


> First of all becky is like a water down bayley/John Cena. Second idk what you mean by her finisher being legit.


1. I don't care who you compare her too as she's not the 1st underdog character in wrestling and she won't be the last. But she plays he role tremendously well.

2. It's legit because it's a legit submission that could hurt someone in real life.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

People want to bang her and she doesn't botch as much as Sasha.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

1. She is a smooth in the ring, does not match and when she has a big match she is a very fun wrestler
2. She is a natural babyface, and very very likable. Very few people in todays climate can come off as a natural babyface
3. She is the hottest woman on the entire roster, and she is naturally hot too not some plastic surgery type of "hot"


simply she is just natural!


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

downnice said:


> 1. She is a smooth in the ring, does not match and when she has a big match she is a very fun wrestler
> 2. She is a natural babyface, and very very likable. Very few people in todays climate can come off as a natural babyface
> 3. *She is the hottest woman on the entire roster,* and she is naturally hot too not some plastic surgery type of "hot"
> 
> ...


Nice joke


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Me personally I liked her ever since the HW fatal 4 way in Takeover: Rival
Her performance just captured my eyes.
I'm also a sucker for suplexes and submission holds.

Also her character comes off as genuine and likeable. Even if goofy and corny at times she still showed she has a range from goofy to serious bad ass. she isn't a 1 key note like some others.

People who are put off by the accent, well that's on them more than her. To me it just add to her uniqueness and make her stand out more. Wrestling is about variety, not everyone need to look the same or sound the same. Would be awfully boring if everyone were just John Cena clones (altho I'm sure Vince would love it)

People say that she had less high profile matches are right, But to be fair she also had significantly less opportunities than Sasha and Charlotte.
Becky already proved on more than one occasion she can hang with the other 3 HW and more than carry her weight.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

DELETE said:


> Nice joke


So who is hotter than her?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

downnice said:


> So who is hotter than her?


Alexa,Sasha,Emma,Charlotte,Naomi (i dont even like black girls but she is pretty hot) etc.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Because shes the best at everything including looks and she doesbt even try to look good. When she does she outclasses every other woman. Shes the best promo and wrestler as well.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Because shes the best at everything including looks and she doesbt even try to look good. When she does she outclasses every other woman. _*Shes the best promo and wrestler as well.*_


How can you be this oblivious? serously? her promos fucking suck. Everytime she cuts a promo all she says is " I work so hard and came from nothing" and shit like that


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful, good in the ring, good on the mic, has shown improvements since the call up and is a likeable babyface who feels natural rather other talents who feel forced. Not that hard to see why some may like her. Would say she's right below Charlotte when it comes to the top females.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Why people love Becky Lynch

-Extremely attractive. She is the prettiest of the four horsewomen, it's not even a contest.

-Solid in the ring w/ good psychology. You can put her in the ring with anyone, and you'll get a passable match every time. She wont wow anyone with dangerous high flying moves, but she's able to work on body parts through out a match, to tell a story in the ring.

-Good baby face promos that aren't forced. You genuinely believe this character that Becky is playing, is truly who Becky is as a person. And in my opinion, she is the only true baby face that can cut what people would consider "corny promos" and make them work to all demographics in the crowd.

- Dependable and is someone you can build a division around. Fans genuinely want to see her succeed at all costs.

Why people might not love Becky Lynch
-Plays it safe in the ring. This is likely due to past injuries that forced her to quit wrestling for a couple of years.

-Her matches follow the same formula. Becky gets beat up at the start of the match, then she gets the comeback; she does the "straight fiya" taunt, followed by a corner elbow smash or sometimes a clothesline, and finally after getting the better of her opponent, she gets her opponent in the Dis-arm-her. Before she was on Smackdown, you could throw in a distraction on Becky, followed by her losing. Rinse and repeat.

-Doesn't have a *singles match* on the main roster that is worth going out of your way to re-watch over and over.


The good really does out weigh the bad. Becky is someone that deserves the support she gets. Alexa has a lot of potential, but I think Becky is the better overall talent right now.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I would not call suicide dives and leg drops off the top rope as playing it safe, She does not do them in every match but when she does they mean something, She could if she wanted to do them in every match but then that would make her like everyone else, Becky has forgotten more moves than what people have in their arsenal


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Should be pretty obvious to anyone that actually watches :becky


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Another Alexa mark trying to bash Becky.

Stupid people.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> Elret1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Because shes the best at everything including looks and she doesbt even try to look good. When she does she outclasses every other woman. _*Shes the best promo and wrestler as well.*_
> ...


Promo to ric flair, to sasha, to charlotte, to alexa and everyone else were all different. Shes the best. Make alexa cut a face promo like in nxt. Not even u cool heel loving smarks will stand her.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Elret1994 said:


> Promo to ric flair, to sasha, to charlotte, to alexa and everyone else were all different. Shes the best. Make alexa cut a face promo like in nxt. Not even u cool heel loving smarks will stand her.


You people just love calling other people smarks for no reason dont you? fuck off with that


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

DELETE said:


> You people just love calling other people smarks for no reason dont you? fuck off with that


You should do what your nickname says


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

When your big counter-argument essentially amounts to "na ah, she sucks and you're wrong," it doesn't help your argument, sorry.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

CJ said:


> Should be pretty obvious to anyone that actually watches :becky


Who's the woman in your sig?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OP, you're on my list. :evilmatt No one needs to justify liking Becky to you. I shan't humor you. Have fun with this poor excuse of a thread.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



CoolestDude said:


> She fits with the current things people like. She is moderately attractive. Moderately good in the ring. And she was never the main focus of the division.
> 
> So people will like her. If she was good at everything, a complete babe and pushed hard from day 1 people would hate her for "being shoved down our throats".
> 
> ...



Your actually semi spot on as sick as that sounds. Fans are fickle as hell these days. Not taking anything away from Becky I consider her one of the best women today. Great in the ring and charismatic even if she lacks promo skills but the other stuff was very true in alot of ways.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

It's no coincidence that there are a lot of heels clamouring to work with Becky. Since Becky is a pure babyface that is beloved, she enhances heels in the sense that it makes it easier for them to get heel heat. It also allows heels to be creative in the ways they can be horrible to her which allows for diverse feud and Story options. 

To dismiss Becky as a role player is dumb.

Her mic skills are very hit or miss, it's a case of some love them some hate it. She constantly has to suppress her thick accent during promos so American audiences can understand her which explains pauses or breathing. The best acting abilities in the division easily. Since Becky has a natural diction during promos, which helps with some bad lines.

Becky is very charismatic which is why she connects with many different audiences from kids to women to adults. She has a likable character and personality which is why she is only 1 of the 10 from the divas revolution storyline that hasn't turned heel yet. She has got over with so little is attribute to her ability.

Becky uses storytelling, character work, personality and Charisma with some showmanship on the side to draw crowds in as opposed to just workrate and can work with opponents that wrestle many diverse styles. I'm a sucker for well thrown suplexes, submissions and the more scientific styles of wrestling. She is a master of her finishing move in the sense she can counter transition many moves into it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

She's fun, cute, lovable and entertaining.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Natural babyface, likable attitude, good on the mic, charismatic as fuck, hot as hell. Good in the ring, doesn't botch as much as other top girls, easy to cheer for. 

She is the hottest woman ever in WWE to me. Everything about her is sexy. Add into the fact that she has it all when it comes to wrestling, and she is the total package.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Her finisher is an actual fight hold which looks very painful. While I agree she comes off as awkward when she speaks, she's very likeable when it comes to cuteness and personality, she's also a very skilled wrestler, just watch her NXT match with Sasha Banks


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

DELETE said:


> First of all becky is like a water down bayley/John Cena. *Second idk what you mean by her finisher being legit.*


Umm. It's an arm bar submission which is used in MMA. You know, the ones who fight for real. :wink2::nerd:


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Her spunk, she's cute as a button and is a heck of a wrestler.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> -Doesn't have a *singles match* on the main roster that is worth going out of your way to re-watch over and over.


edit: never mind, misread that.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

LOL. First page slaughtered OP.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get these threads. It's not like the people who make them are gonna read people's responses and automatically like the person. They just want to find somebody who agrees with him so they can say "see, other people hate them too" lol.

I like Becky. She seems extremely genuine and down to earth and seems to really love what she does. Her emotion when she won the Women's Championship and they handed her the belt made me like her even more.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*She's hot, athletic, and can go in the ring. She isn't just some pretty face. What is wrong with all of that? Easily one of the best in the ring today.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's 70% because she's hot and 20% because her personality, she's been very overrated as a worker and she's only had one great match since being called up. She rarely botches so people forgive her formulaic, low impact offense:
> 
> Arm drag, arm drag, arm drag, arm bar, leg lariat, kip up, "straight fire", corner forearms, springboard jump kick, Bexploder, finish. Every time, in that exact same order, even her ppv matches. She might "mix things up" with the leg drops or a crossbody. She's considered this amazing technical wrestler where Sasha and Charlotte are considered spot monkeys but you never see her chain wrestle or do any submissions besides the Disarmer.
> 
> Her best skill is her mic work and acting but her character and promos are so goofy that she's only consistently good cutting the "I just got betrayed again" promo.


*
So much truth. To this day, Becky's best match is against Sasha at Unstoppable. She's coasted in the ring and gotten better on the mic and as a character(because she was straight up awful last year), so she's considered the greatest by default. She hasn't had a single mind blowing match since being called up. Sasha's two RAW matches with Charlotte are better than every match Becky has had since being on the main roster.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Questioning why people have opinions ?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> So much truth. To this day, Becky's best match is against Sasha at Unstoppable. She's coasted in the ring and gotten better on the mic and as a character(because she was straight up awful last year), so she's considered the greatest by default. She hasn't had a single mind blowing match since being called up. Sasha's two RAW matches with Charlotte are better than every match Becky has had since being on the main roster.*


The thing is, Sasha's only good matches have been with Charlotte. Charlotte is the good worker between the two, easily. Sasha botches way too much and relies on spots that will eventually break her neck. Becky works the crowd better, she is a MUCH better promo, she is safer in the ring while still putting on a show, and she comes across as much more likable than Sasha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



StylesP1 said:


> The thing is, Sasha's only good matches have been with Charlotte.


*
Wrong. She wrestled multiple good matches with Paige. She managed to have a different match with her every time as well. *



> Charlotte is the good worker between the two, easily.


*
Really? So why is it that every horsewoman's best match to this day is with Sasha? Prove me wrong since Becky and Charlotte are such superior workers, which means they should be able to have better matches with other people.*



> Sasha botches way too much and relies on spots that will eventually break her neck.


*And still manages to put on better matches than Becky.*



> Becky works the crowd better, she is a MUCH better promo


*
False. Sasha as a heel is better than Becky in every category. The amount of people on this forum with a short term memory is baffling.*



> and she comes across as much more likable than Sasha.


*
Because Sasha's character is designed to be a heel. She's only a face because she's the most over woman in the company.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> So much truth. To this day, Becky's best match is against Sasha at Unstoppable. She's coasted in the ring and gotten better on the mic and as a character(because she was straight up awful last year), so she's considered the greatest by default. She hasn't had a single mind blowing match since being called up. Sasha's two RAW matches with Charlotte are better than every match Becky has had since being on the main roster.*


Word but um... Bro, why do you have Seth's ghey wrestling porno in your av? Did you lose a bet?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Word but um... Bro, why do you have Seth's ghey wrestling porno in your av? Did you lose a bet?


*Because the Warriors got blown out of the gym on Tuesday :mj. Bring your ass back to the chatbox :cudi*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Because the Warriors got blown out of the gym on Tuesday :mj. Bring your ass back to the chatbox :cudi*


Everytime I went in there dudes was either talking about trannies or soccer and since I'm a straight man I find both equally unappealing lol.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

She is reliable in the ring, she can cut a good promo and she's pretty good looking. Not much of a mystery.



only marginally attractive? lol.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> False. Sasha as a heel is better than Becky in every category. The amount of people on this forum with a short term memory is baffling.*


Heel promoing is much easier than face promoing because you have more freedom. Charlotte, Alexa and Sasha are clear examples of this.

Face promoing is a true test of their skill.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Because people are allowed to like her?

I think she works well with the other women in the ring and is a natural as hell babyface.*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Opinions are like arseholes we all have one and sometimes some shit comes out of them like this thread. It still bugs the hell out of me the amount of people who get legit offended by other people liking different wrestlers are we all supposed to like the same ones? it would be funny if it wasn't so fucking sad, we are all different we all like different wrestlers we are all entertained by different wrestlers how fucking hard is this to comprehend?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Because she's the real 'all red everything' :beckylol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's talented, she's relatable, she's a genuine underdog. We watched her fight and struggle to get to the top as opposed to being mega pushed. And that's a nice change from the norm inWWE.


----------



## Darius (Jul 26, 2016)

I realize that her standard match offense doesn't look high impact, but when they let her cut loose on somebody who is comfortable being tossed around her pumphandle uranage and reverse exploder look downright brutal. She and Sasha have similar issues in that the division isn't exactly full of people who can be trusted to take some of Becky's slams or Sasha's knees when they go all out.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

We still on about this? People don't see how good Becky is in the ring?

This is one thing I don't think there's any subjectivity about.



Ya'll haters Just watch the first 2:40 of this video. She's done almost all of these moves in the WWE ( except the double springboard missile dropkick 1:20). It's Just because she doesn't blow her entire load in one match and bust out everything she knows or every cool move she does.

She's one of the strongest in the division with a very strong move-set of suplexes variations, and one of the nothern lights variations she drops her opponent on their arms which is brilliant if you think about it for setting up her finisher later.
She's one of the top 5-10 best female mat/technical wrestlers of all times and no one can take that away from her, even just based on her 2005-2006 work alone. Even in her matches vs Tamina you can see the way she counters and goes to the mat.

She also does many high impact moves in her arsenal such as the running/diving elbow, inverted ddt, missile dropkick, diving leg drop. 

Let's not also forget how she was great in the WM 3-way match, saved a couple of spot, and busted out the fisherman suplex from the top rop and a suicide dive onto flair. 

Just because she's not doing every she knows or having highly formulaic choreographed matches, doesn't mean she's not a great worker, she's the best in the division, she's been the best ever since day 1.

She had 1 takeover one on one match, compare that to Charlotte's and Sasha's 3-4 or Bayley's 6-7? I mean, those takeover matches were the reason so many people still cheer for Sasha



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why do I have to watch another company to see her good work when Sasha can't even get credit for last year's work in NXT?


Not taking anything away from Sasha, but it's because you know the Takeover matches are well rehearsed and planned almost to the spot before hand. I remember hearing tons of report for example about "Becky/Sasha" being a great match well before their TO match. 


Also, can we at least wait till Becky has some proper 1 on 1 matches before you axe her that she's some bad worker? Besides her TO and ME match with Sasha, which were both excellent, the only other match I can think above 10min of is her vs Charlotte at the Rumble ( which was around 11-12min), and considering the stupid finish and WWE wanting to put more highlight on Sasha's return, that was also very good. 

I'll take anyone criticizing her for her presence/ personality/Mic Skills, as more subjective, but to deny her ring abilities is not acceptable, just because she doesn't bust out all her moves in 1 match and starts doing spots and finisher's kickouts, is ridiculous. The same people that shit on the male wrestlers for doing this, and complaining about the lack of psychology or storytelling ( something Becky's also great, and she IS the best seller in the division) are the same ones criticizing Becky for not doing it.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Becky is amazing. The only person i truly mark out for at the moment


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



DELETE said:


> Sasha>Becky FAX


On what basis, mark-uhh?

Is it because Ratchet Banks dresses up like a $2 hoe?

Is it because Ratchet Banks botches way more than all the other women in the roster combined-uhh?

Is it because Ratchet Banks has that black rapper as her first cousin-uhh?

Is it because Ratchet Banks is a fragile little chihuahua who keeps getting injured every now and then-uhh?

Becky has Ratchet Banks beat in all the departments.

Come back to The Haitch when Ratchet Banks can cut a decent promo that doesn't induce cringe-uhh.

Come back to The Haitch when Ratchet Banks can wrestle a decent match without botching-uhh.

Come back to The Haitch when Ratchet Banks can pull off the amazing moves that Becky does.

Come back to The Haitch when Ratchet Banks can deadlift 300 pounds-uhh.

Come back to The Haitch when Ratchet Banks can grow real hair!

:tripsscust


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

It's a bit sad how most of the time whenever a Becky thread is made, the mark wars start between Sasha and Becky fans (and vice versa to be fair). This thread was asking why people like Becky, and now it's just descended into who's better out of Becky and Sasha.

Both have their strengths and weaknesses, but when both are in their comfort zone they are among the best women's wrestlers the company's had, in my opinion.

Becky is a complete package one way or another though.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

As far as the horsewomen goes, it's like this.


1. Charlotte.


















2. Bayley.

3. Lynch.


































4. Sasha. 

Thank you.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Everyone has their favorites. Some people are going to love Becky and some are going to hate her. Same goes with Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, Alexa, and so on and so fourth. I don't know who gets more offended wrestling fans discussing who are the favorite wrestlers, or golfers who discuss which golf courses are the best. Both are pretty bad to watch at times. :duck


----------



## MasterJay (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



DELETE said:


> First of all becky is like a water down bayley/John Cena. Second idk what you mean by her finisher being legit.


How is Alexia Bliss's "Twisted Bliss" Better than "Dis-Arm-Her" mate? You really must not understand finishers like you think like that...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> It's a bit sad how most of the time whenever a Becky thread is made, the mark wars start between Sasha and Becky fans (and vice versa to be fair). This thread was asking why people like Becky, and now it's just descended into who's better out of Becky and Sasha.
> 
> Both have their strengths and weaknesses, but when both are in their comfort zone they are among the best women's wrestlers the company's had, in my opinion.
> 
> Becky is a complete package one way or another though.


Yeah you're absolutely right about this. The constant Becky vs. Sasha fanwar in pretty much every thread has long since gotten tedious and annoying. Especially since they're not even on the same brand now, so what one does has no bearing on the other, so it's even more pointless bickering these days.

Also you can like BOTH (I certainly do). Or if you don't like one or the other, there's still no reason to bring them up on a thread that isn't about them.

Also if you need to try and insult/tear down one performer in order to build another one up, then you're argument was probably not very strong to begin with.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

One interesting thing I noticed in this thread:

Last year, people were ragging on Becky for having no character, no charisma and that all she has is work-rate.
One year later, her detractors now say she only gets by due to her look and character:rockwut 

How the wheel turns.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> We still on about this? People don't see how good Becky is in the ring?
> 
> This is one thing I don't think there's any subjectivity about.
> 
> ...



It's all well and good that people defend their favorites, but a lot of us on this forum don't really play favorites or overlook wrestlers faults. A lot of us just judge these wrestlers objectively based on what we see in front of us, and not so much what they did in 2005 or 06.

Nobody can question that Becky is a solid/good wrestler in WWE, she has proven it in many multi women matches and one time against Sasha at Takeover unstoppable. Those are just the facts. We can argue her match at Royal Rumble with Charlotte was a masterpiece if you want, but I don't think even her fans would be so egregious to say that match was anything but alright to average, especially with that ending.... Or we could point to her matches with Natalya and say those were MOTY candidates, but that would be a lie. That's not to say Becky hasn't had decent singles matches on the main roster because she's *always *had solid matches on PPV and TV. I thought her match with Sasha on the TLC kick off and the match w/Brie Bella on Main Event were pretty good. Neither were amazing, but good/memorable matches. For sure.

Everyone can judge whomever they want how they decide to, but I just judge what I see. I can only base my opinion of Becky on what she's done in WWE/NXT, not who she was 10 years ago, because clearly Becky has to pick her bumps a lot more carefully, since that horrible injury she got years ago. As a fan of women's wrestling in general, I'm really hoping that Becky's match with Alexa Bliss in a couple weeks will shut the haters up for good and give her another singles match on the main roster, that people can reference as a match that is *great*.

As easy as it is to pick on Bayley, Charlotte or Sasha for having so many matches together and that's why the matches are good/choreographed, the fact remains that when they're put in a main event situation, they have more than put in the work to entertain all of us. Becky has as well, but mostly in multi women matches and the brilliant unstoppable match she had with everyone's favorite punching bag, Sasha Banks. Look, I'm extremely confident that Becky will go down as one of the greatest female wrestler WWE has ever seen, however, she's still has to prove she can have consistently good to great *singles matches *on the main roster. And when I say "great", I mean as good or better than the match she had with Sasha at Unstoppable. She hasn't stepped her game to that level yet in singles matches, but we all know what she is capable of, I'm just being more brutally honest about what I haven't seen from her or what I expect as a fan.

Hopefully that wasn't too harsh or came off mean.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Not everyone is on the same level as Becky, So it's difficult for her to have memorable matches with the likes of Carmella or Naomi, It's up to those girls to step up, Hopefully Alexa can have her breakout match with Becky in a couple of weeks if not then Becky can only work with who is on her brand, The problem with SD you just don't have enough women on Becky's level, I can't remember last time Nikki had a great match but yet Nikki & Becky is the best match they can have on the SD brand


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Not everyone is on the same level as Becky, So it's difficult for her to have memorable matches with the likes of Carmella or Naomi, It's up to those girls to step up, Hopefully Alexa can have her breakout match with Becky in a couple of weeks if not then Becky can only work with who is on her brand, The problem with SD you just don't have enough women on Becky's level, I can't remember last time Nikki had a great match but yet Nikki & Becky is the best match they can have on the SD brand


Asuka can't come soon enough.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Strategize said:


> Asuka can't come soon enough.


Agreed that would be a match to rival any RAW womens match at mania and it would not even have to be for the title


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

aside from her gifts as a wrestler probably because she's hot and not Charlotte or Sasha


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Asuka can't come soon enough.


Asuka will flop on the main roster.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

She's easy to like. She wasn't forced down my throat like the other 3 HW so naturally I gravitated to her. One of like three women I care about aside from Nikki and Eva, and more or less my fav of that HW group, although I've grown to appreciate Charlotte a lot. Indifferent to Sasha, and Bayley's trash.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

TaterTots said:


> Asuka will flop on the main roster.


I don't see how she can fail. All they have to do is book like an absolute beast and she'll do the rest. She's also one of the few who doesn't have to speak, outside short sentences.


Callisto said:


> She's easy to like. She wasn't *forced down my throat* like the other 3 HW so naturally I gravitated to her. One of like three women *I care about aside from Nikki *and Eva, and more or less my fav of that HW group, although I've grown to appreciate Charlotte a lot. Indifferent to Sasha, and Bayley's trash.


Ok then....


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Callisto said:


> She's easy to like. She wasn't forced down my throat like the other 2 HW so naturally I gravitated to her. One of like three women I care about aside from Nikki and Eva, and more or less my fav of that HW group, although I've grown to appreciate Charlotte a lot. Indifferent to Sasha, and Bayley's trash.


How has Bayley been pushed down your throat? She's been depushed ever since Sasha came back.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Strategize said:


> Ok then....


I was receptive of her. I was not of the other three. Don't see your point.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Following a brief absence from the ring, SmackDown Women’s Champion Becky Lynch made her return to SmackDown Live on this week’s show. “The Irish Lass Kicker,” however, could barely get five words out of her mouth before she was interrupted by the No. 1 contender to her title, Alexa Bliss. 

There is said to be a reason as to why Becky doesn’t speak much before fans; WWE’s head television producer hates her Irish accent. 

Bryan Alvarez mentioned in his review of SmackDown for F4WOnline.com that Kevin Dunn — WWE’s Executive Vice President, Television Production — hates Becky’s accent. 

According to Alvarez, Dunn doesn’t want to hear it anymore so she isn’t going to get a lot of promo time going forward. *

Well everyone it seems like we're going to have to enjoy her while we can. Apparently Toothy McAsskisser doesn't like Becky's accent, so we probably won't get a whole lot more of her as champ either. She's going to be the mechanic of the SD women it seems. If they don't want you talking you probably aren't going to be a long term champion cue the Nikki heel turn.

I don't see an issue with her accent especially since they let Sasha talk all the time and she sounds like a hoodrat.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Your first mistake was believing Bryan Alvarez and 2nd it turns out to be BS, it was a throw away comment on his show and everyone has talked about it ever since, Theirs no truth to it


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

The most important thing is she is just naturally a babyface and unlike a lot of people who come through Developmental she knows how to work a crowd and gain sympathy so she was able to connect even when she was an afterthought booking wise. Not to mention she is a great worker too


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Zigglerpops said:


> Your first mistake was believing Bryan Alvarez and 2nd it turns out to be BS, it was a throw away comment on his show and everyone has talked about it ever since, Theirs no truth to it


This. It is absolutely staggering beyond belief that anyone buys this shit. Alvarez has worked a whole bunch of people good and proper, not just on here, but elsewhere too. Incredible how people have reacted to him just pulling a random comment out of his arse and then everyone taking it completely out of context, the man is full of shit.

Mentioned it several times in the other thread but it seems people STILL don't get it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

PimentoSlice said:


> It's all well and good that people defend their favorites, but a lot of us on this forum don't really play favorites or overlook wrestlers faults. A lot of us just judge these wrestlers objectively based on what we see in front of us, and not so much what they did in 2005 or 06.
> 
> Nobody can question that Becky is a solid/good wrestler in WWE, she has proven it in many multi women matches and one time against Sasha at Takeover unstoppable. Those are just the facts. We can argue her match at Royal Rumble with Charlotte was a masterpiece if you want, but I don't think even her fans would be so egregious to say that match was anything but alright to average, especially with that ending.... Or we could point to her matches with Natalya and say those were MOTY candidates, but that would be a lie. That's not to say Becky hasn't had decent singles matches on the main roster because she's *always *had solid matches on PPV and TV. I thought her match with Sasha on the TLC kick off and the match w/Brie Bella on Main Event were pretty good. Neither were amazing, but good/memorable matches. For sure.
> 
> ...


Yeah those were some very good matches, the match vs Sasha at Main Event is very good too, you should check it out, I'd put it above their TLC match, these two do have some great chemistry.

Btw, I totally understand what you're saying. I'm hoping for the same thing too that Becky gets to put some classic matches on the Main Roster.. I was hoping they'd give her some time in her matches vs Nattie but they didn't much for example. I have some high hopes for her match vs Alexa, it's getting some excellent build so far, so hopefully it'll be great. 

However, the point that people make when declaring a great wrestler based on the list of good matches he/she has, they make it seem like it's a 75%+ correlation or more. I mean get it when looking at someone like Sami Zayn, who has MOTN almost everytime, but you got The Rock for example, who wasn't great wrestler, who has a very impressive list of classic matches ( So is Roman in my opinion btw, I think he's average at best, but he's had some very good matches in his career so far).

I mean, Molly Holly and Beth Phoenix for example, I'd dare say are all better ring workers than almost all the women in WWE Currently, even if they didn't have the match resumes that some of the ladies of today do. 






I still put this match as top 10 women matches of the past 10 years in WWE, even it doesn't get half the recognition of the TO or WM or Sasha/Charlotte matches on RAW. 

I mean if Becky can get a mach to go like 5min on the mat, sell a beating, busts out a missile dropkick, a diving leg drop, comeback with some suplexes working the arm, have a near fall with the inverted ddt or the fisherman suplex from the top rop, show off her unique counters and lock in her submission, I'm just giving a small recipe here that she do almost everytime that gives a great match.

I completely understand your point about your judging Becky by what you see now, but I just wanted to point out that in a Becky Lynch match, it seems you won't see her at her very best everytime, her abilities in WWE so far have been shown in flashes in different matches, it's probably because I'm a big fan of hers that I pick up on these little things ( like, the unique counter she did once to Tamina, or she transitioned from a Suplex to the disarmer vs Sasha...) and I'll understand why someone else won't pick up on them, but that's why I point it out lol. Cheers.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

emm_bee said:


> This. It is absolutely staggering beyond belief that anyone buys this shit. Alvarez has worked a whole bunch of people good and proper, not just on here, but elsewhere too. Incredible how people have reacted to him just pulling a random comment out of his arse and then everyone taking it completely out of context, the man is full of shit.
> 
> Mentioned it several times in the other thread but it seems people STILL don't get it.


He also said Becky would not be involved in the womens match at WM according to inside sources, A week later it was announced it was a triple treat, he does not like Becky and it's been like that for a while that's why you take everything he says with a pinch of salt when it comes to her



The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah those were some very good matches, the match vs Sasha at Main Event is very good too, you should check it out, I'd put it above their TLC match, these two do have some great chemistry.
> 
> Btw, I totally understand what you're saying. I'm hoping for the same thing too that Becky gets to put some classic matches on the Main Roster.. I was hoping they'd give her some time in her matches vs Nattie but they didn't much for example. I have some high hopes for her match vs Alexa, it's getting some excellent build so far, so hopefully it'll be great.
> 
> ...


Watch Becky Lynch vs Daizee Haze, They went 15 min without touching a rope, it was all mat wrestling, best womens match I have ever seen and you get people who say Becky is not a good worker, It comes down to how you're booked, it's a sign of a talent when you can do anything that is asked of you


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah those were some very good matches, the match vs Sasha at Main Event is very good too, you should check it out, I'd put it above their TLC match, these two do have some great chemistry.


You were not lying, that Main Event match is 100x better than their TLC kick off match. I can't believe I forgot about that Main Event match, but that match was seriously awesome and both women gave it their all. Becky was pulling off stuff I haven't seen since her indie days or NXT. That's the Becky Lynch I think all of us want to see all the time. But like many have pointed out, maybe she can't do these level of fast paced technical matches with the women she has on Smackdown. 

Hopefully Asuka, Billie or Peyton get to Smackdown before 2017.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

PimentoSlice said:


> You were not lying, that Main Event match is 100x better than their TLC kick off match. I can't believe I forgot about that Main Event match, but that match was seriously awesome and both women gave it their all. Becky was pulling off stuff I haven't seen since her indie days or NXT. That's the Becky Lynch I think all of us want to see all the time. But like many have pointed out, maybe she can't do these level of fast paced technical matches with the women she has on Smackdown.
> 
> Hopefully Asuka, Billie or Peyton get to Smackdown before 2017.


If Becky pulled out all of her moves in a match fans would get bored of her just like fans are sick of seen Ambrose's lariat from the middle rope

The less you see the more it means when you see it...... Terry Funk


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> If Becky pulled out all of her moves in a match fans would get bored of her just like fans are sick of seen Ambrose's lariat from the middle rope
> 
> The less you see the more it means when you see it...... Terry Funk



Then I guess I'm bored of Becky then or what she's been doing of late. The reason I liked that match with Sasha & her on Main Event so much is because I felt like I was seeing her at her very best. I'm not saying do all the moves you know in one match every time out, but mixing it up and trying one or two new things each match would greatly help any wrestler who has to wrestle so many matches on a weekly televised TV show.

Can't say I'm a fan of Ambrose, but if he did switch it up and try new stuff every match, I think people wouldn't be so bored of him. Really goes for anyone on the roster.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

PimentoSlice said:


> You were not lying, that Main Event match is 100x better than their TLC kick off match. I can't believe I forgot about that Main Event match, but that match was seriously awesome and both women gave it their all. Becky was pulling off stuff I haven't seen since her indie days or NXT. That's the Becky Lynch I think all of us want to see all the time. But like many have pointed out, maybe she can't do these level of fast paced technical matches with the women she has on Smackdown.
> 
> Hopefully Asuka, Billie or Peyton get to Smackdown before 2017.


The thing is don't give too much away because there is always the expectation of more. Her big moves wouldn't feel as big if she did them every match. Main event/ Superstars tends to be less restrictive. Top Face booking tends to be formulaic especially on raw/smackdown.

With the smackdown women I don't know if most of them know how to take Becky's big moves and are able to keep up with her. She pretty much has to work around her opponent to bring the best out of them. The matches are likely going to be very focused on storytelling.

Natalya is kinda clunky in the ring and in the post battleground match looked like she had a hard time keeping up at times. Nikki is unknown because health. Alexa and Carmella no, Eva definitely not. Naomi maybe.

Asuka, Peyton Royce and Billie Kay are a perfect fit for Becky style wise. Emma can possibly work that way with more matches with Becky. Emma and Becky have had under 10 matches.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

PimentoSlice said:


> Then I guess I'm bored of Becky then or what she's been doing of late. The reason I liked that match with Sasha & her on Main Event so much is because I felt like I was seeing her at her very best. I'm not saying do all the moves you know in one match every time out, but mixing it up and trying one or two new things each match would greatly help any wrestler who has to wrestle so many matches on a weekly televised TV show.
> 
> Can't say I'm a fan of Ambrose, but if he did switch it up and try new stuff every match, I think people wouldn't be so bored of him. Really goes for anyone on the roster.


Sometimes you're only as good as the person you're in the ring with and to make them look good you some times have to go down to their level, So to have a 5 star match you need somebody on your level and on SD Becky is going to struggle


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> How has Bayley been pushed down your throat? She's been depushed ever since Sasha came back.


Yeah she's lost a lot recently and now she's feuding with freaking Dana Brooke these days for goodness sake. And her whole NXT arc was essentially "she loses/gets beat down a lot and then gradually manages to claw her way to the took over time."

That's about as far from being "pushed down your throat" as you can possibly get.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*



THE HAITCH said:


> Because she is naturally good looking and not fake like Ratchet Banks or Silicone Bella-uhh.
> 
> 
> :becky :Tripslick


Her extensions and hair color are fake.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like her as a person just not as a wrestler but diffrent people diffrent opinions just hope I don't piss off Becky fans. I got a sasha fan butthurt just cause I don't like her as a wrestler so sorry.


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

DELETE said:


> Her mic skills are about as cliche and bad as roman reigns. her finisher is horrible and not very exciting to watch. Not understanding why everyone loves her. Alexa Bliss is like 10x better than her


Maybe her mic skills are as cliche and bad as Roman, which I'm not sure of. But even if that's the case, Becky's character is very likeable. Also, she is a legit underdog, who was given the short stick, almost everytime she was in a feud pre brand split. She's unlike Roman Reigns who is protected by Vince like there's no tomorrow and still billed as an "underdog", which is sheer stupidity and is an insult to the logic.

I think it's more to do with Becky's character, which is liked almost universally. Although her finisher is not the flashiest, it serves the purpose. She looks great and unique, has a great entrance theme and her "straightfire" gimmick suits her well too. Like you said, she needs to improve on mic, but that's passable. 

Talking about Alexa Bliss, she is a great 'heel'. She is knocking it out of the park on a regular basis and I believe people do appreciate Bliss. I don't know what's the point in comparing Becky and Alexa now. Becky is a true face and Alexa is a true heel and both are playing their parts pretty well too.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow we're getting these threads about Becky now :ha


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

You know you have made it when threads get made about you, I said it already the irony of this thread is Alexa was getting crickets without Becky and she will be getting crickets after this feud is done


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Why do people love becky lynch?*

She's good in the ring.
She's good on the mic.
She rarely botches.
She's not been shoved down our throats like the other Horsewomen (no offense, Bayley).
She's got a lovely accent.
She loves her puns, and most of us in the Lynch mob love them too.
She comes across as a lovely person IRL and you can see her passion in the ring.
She can deliver a promo without mentioning some shitty "Women's revolution" likes Banks or Charlotte.

But most importantly . . . SHE'S BECKY WITH THE GOOD HAIR.

Done? Yes. Now clear off OP. No one cares if you don't like Becky Balboa, she isn't going to lose sleep. :beckylol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

DELETE said:


> Alexa,Sasha,Emma,Charlotte,Naomi (i dont even like black girls but she is pretty hot) etc.


 LOL You trolling SOB you. Hows that glaucoma BTW. End thread:/


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

Another point that Becky is so good is that she and Charlotte had pretty much the only interesting Women's feud all year. Her promos during that time period were straight fire and she got herself over in the feud alone.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

I can't imagine how someone could not like Becky :| Seriosuly she's one of those people that you just like because she's likeable as fuck!


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

One of the reasons I don't watch Smackdown.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

She's arguably the most likeable woman on the main roster (naturally funny/charismatic/friendly/cool person), worked her arse off to get where she is, cut her teeth in the midcard unlike both Charlotte and Sasha who were pretty much thrust head first into title feuds (Sasha's part-time role on the main roster when Team BAD formed doesn't really count) and this was true after she moved on from Charlotte (remember those mini-feuds with Natalya and Emma/Dana?), she is a great worker and ring general (only behind Natalya for wrestling experience in the WWE Women's division), she is arguably the best promo-deliverer in the Women's division (she never stuffs up a line, her thick accent doesn't at all get in the way of what she is saying, she's confident and assured on the mic and doesn't come off as insincere or forced unlike Sasha even when she delivers silly puns and jokes), great look (she stands out and looks like a workhorse wrestler), unique entrance with the smoke effects (most other women have their own type of walk to the ring and that's it, Becky gets the smoke effect), etc. 

I don't see how anyone could dislike her but I guess opinions exist for a reason. I also think it's great that she doesn't pander to the women's revolution stuff like Sasha does, Sasha comes as being way too forced and inorganic in her promos, Becky is the complete opposite. Also, her character is naturally likeable and actually consistent; an underdog that succeeded after years of never quite making it (the small touch like her not knowing how to hold the title properly when she first got it plays into this), has a great connection with the fans, completely breaks with all stereotypes and isn't afraid to beat the crap out of people. Mind you, I still think Charlotte is the best female performer on the main roster right now but Becky is a tight second.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

I think she's awful. She talks like she's chewing a steak, she's got 2 left feet and she's probably as athletic as Eva Marie. 

That being said, everyone's got different taste. Some people will think someone's bad some people will think their great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Can this thread die? or will becky smarks keep posting on it?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> I think she's awful. She talks like she's chewing a steak, she's got 2 left feet and she's probably as athletic as Eva Marie.
> 
> That being said, everyone's got different taste. Some people will think someone's bad some people will think their great.
> 
> ...


Drink it in maaaaaan


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Cant take the heat, stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Reotor said:


> Cant take the heat, stay out of the kitchen.


The thread should have died days ago


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DELETE said:


> The thread should have died days ago


dude LMAO. You made a hate thread about one of the most talented and naturally likable women on the roster, what did you think was going to happen besides you getting roasted?

You can hate Becky all you want, just don't post in her appreciation thread or make hate threads about her or you'll be seeing the Lynch Mob hunting you down and roasting you again and again.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Because she is a ginger with an ass.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> dude LMAO. You made a hate thread about one of the most talented and naturally likable women on the roster, what did you think was going to happen besides you getting roasted?
> 
> You can hate Becky all you want, just don't post in her appreciation thread or make hate threads about her or you'll be seeing the Lynch Mob hunting you down and roasting you again and again.


tell the becky smarks to come at me.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

T'Challa said:


> Because she is a ginger with an ass.




What ass ? She's a beautiful women but that ass is flatter than a pancake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> What ass ? She's a beautiful women but that ass is flatter than a pancake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you on? Confusing my Irish Queen with some next bird last name Banks maybe.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

T'Challa said:


> What you on? Confusing my Irish Queen with some next bird last name Banks maybe.


Becky has a flat ass. Sasha's is small but still as shape.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

T'Challa said:


> What you on? Confusing my Irish Queen with some next bird last name Banks maybe.


Becky has no ass


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Seriously you two need to lay off the glue


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

So u think lots of people hate becky? Shes the most over woman on the roster and is the face of the division.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

T'Challa said:


> Because she is a ginger with an ass.


Oh c'mon man... she's cute, and I can see the appeal with her "quirky"/"I'm not like the other girls " attitude but that does not give you the right to say she has an ass

Unless you meant that in a very literal sense


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

T'Challa said:


> Seriously you two need to lay off the glue


look up "becky lynch ass" and go to pictures. she has no ass bro


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

DELETE said:


> look up "becky lynch ass" and go to pictures. she has no ass bro


I do it when I get away from work using the schools internet. But I know you're wrong.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

T'Challa said:


> I do it when I get away from work using the schools internet. But I know you're wrong.


lmfao


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

DELETE said:


> Can this thread die? or will becky smarks keep posting on it?











Becky Lynch=Love


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

*What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

Honestly find her bland and hugely overrated on these forums, even in-ring she is nothing special like some people would have you believe. What is so good about her?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

This is not the first thread on the subject, I'm sure if you look through the forum you will find the answers you need


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

Tits and Irish accents obviously and no other reason. /thread. We can lock this up now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

I’ve answered this question so many times now and usually I say:

1.	Great wrestler
2.	Passionate
3.	Great Babyface
4.	Hot as hell

Yep, I think that's about it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

I feel like i'm repeating myself at times when i list these things :lol

1. She's very technically sound in the ring, she's not a massively risky or fast paced worker but she's smooth, she can work consistently good matches, she knows a great array of holds, moves and throws, rarely ever botches and can carry a match when needed to. She's also a very good seller.

2. She's a natural babyface which is rare in WWE these days, she has a lovable, happy personality which translates into her performances, she's very easy to get behind and fits into the underdog, endearing face role perfectly.

3. She's good on the mic when she's cutting serious promos. She has her bad spots but when she gets going, she's great, again, her promo on Charlotte and Ric before the Rumble is an example of how good she can be. Also has tons of charisma.

4. She's a great actor, and is also extremely passionate and hard working with what she does.

5. She's good looking (Not so important, and it's in the eye of the beholder, but most people would say she is)

So for me, Becky is the total package, and personally i love watching her perform, she's extremely talented and she has an infectious aura about her.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

Solid wrestler, good on the mic, charismatic, super hot, underrated and underutilized.

If there were three women to be building a division around, it would be Becky, Bayley and Charlotte.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

Come on guys. Don't take this bait.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

She is likeable. She has a likeable personality and while she might not be amazing in any category she also has no flaws. Put all that together with her looks and you get why she is loved.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

Pathetic, another "wrestler X is popular so lets hate on them to be an annoying troll" thread. She's talented and genuinely seems like a likeable person on and off screen. Get over it. I don't get why mods allow threads like this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*



JTB33b said:


> She is likeable. She has a likeable personality and while she might not be amazing in any category she also has no flaws. Put all that together with her looks and you get why she is loved.


 She is the best all round women on the roster if you combined the look. I'm surprised she isn't viewed so highly considering she ticks all the boxes, including the one they generally value most (the look).


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

and as last night proved she has a great rack


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Godway said:


> Come on guys. Don't take this bait.


For Christ's sake man, I don't spend all my life on these forums like I suppose you do and haven't read every single thread about Becky Lynch. Why don't you go and bother somebody else, and let other posters answer the question helpfully?



AmWolves10 said:


> Pathetic, another "wrestler X is popular so lets hate on them to be an annoying troll" thread. She's talented and genuinely seems like a likeable person on and off screen. Get over it. I don't get why mods allow threads like this.


Not at all, I just don't understand what is so good about Becky Lynch. She seems like a nice person sure but not as talented to justify her immense popularity on these forums! Thankfully some posters are actually providing answers rather than being an ass like you


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I feel like i'm repeating myself at times when i list these things :lol
> 
> 1. She's very technically sound in the ring, she's not a massively risky or fast paced worker but she's smooth, she can work consistently good matches, she knows a great array of holds, moves and throws, rarely ever botches and can carry a match when needed to. She's also a very good seller.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with all of this, especially the bit about her being good on the mic, but thanks for providing an insight. Agree she's decent in the ring though not special, attractive, and she's definitely really popular in the 'WWE Universe' so obviously a lot of people have faith in her. Honestly though, I find the likes of Charlotte, Nikki Bella and Bayley to be better total packages and also have more of an aura but that may just be my preference


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*



biscotti said:


> I don't agree with all of this, especially the bit about her being good on the mic, but thanks for providing an insight. Agree she's decent in the ring though not special, attractive, and she's definitely really popular in the 'WWE Universe' so obviously a lot of people have faith in her. Honestly though, I find the likes of Charlotte, Nikki Bella and Bayley to be better total packages and also have more of an aura but that may just be my preference


I can see why she's not everyone's cup of tea, certainly, her in ring style differs from some of the other big female names, though she's quite often stuck in the 'babyface in peril' role during matches, and i know i probably sound like i'm making up excuses but that's genuinely why i feel she often appears like she's not capable of all that much in the ring, because i'm confident that when she gets going she can be quite high impact.

Of the ones you've listed i'd probably put Becky's ring ability over all of them (Charlotte's the close one in that regard, though) and mic skills the same, promos are not in Bayley's comfort zone, Charlotte is good but no better than Becky and Nikki to me just sounds like she's trying too hard at times.

You're certainly more than entitled to ask the question though and again, i understand why she's not to your liking.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*



Ace said:


> Solid wrestler, good on the mic, charismatic, super hot, underrated and underutilized.
> 
> If there were three women to be building a division around, it would be Becky, Bayley and Charlotte.


BAYLEY??? BAYLEY?? :||||||

You build division around bayley? :||||||

Seriosuly dude get outa here!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

Read this thread that was made 10 days ago OP.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/2069601-why-do-people-love-becky-lynch.html


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*



biscotti said:


> I don't agree with all of this, especially the bit about her being good on the mic, but thanks for providing an insight. Agree she's decent in the ring though not special, attractive, and she's definitely really popular in the 'WWE Universe' so obviously a lot of people have faith in her. Honestly though, I find the likes of *Charlotte, Nikki Bella and Bayley* to be better total packages and also have more of an aura but that may just be my preference


:beckywhat
Doesn't agree she's good not the mic, then lists these 3. Have you seen Bayley's Raw talk promo? Did you see Charlotte about to cry on Raw because the crowd could care less about her? Nikki Bella? "I wish you died in the womb" Nikki Bella? C'mon man. II'd rather listen too Marlee Matlin read a phonebook then those 3.

Go back and watch Becky's match with Sasha in Nxt and her Wrestlemania match and Royal Rumble match with Charlotte. We think she deserves more, sorry you don't agree.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2072226-bayleys-career-suicide-raw-talk.html yeah total package :fpalm

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1808730-lass-kicker-becky-lynch-megathread.html Also heres over 6,000 posts of what we see in her.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

Alexa had 2 matches with Naomi and they both looked crap, Alexa has one match with Becky and fans are raving about Alexa putting on a great performance

Common denominator... Stop asking stupid questions


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

There was already a pretty long thread on this very subject not too long ago, so this one is pretty redundant. But nevertheless, the answer is simple for me, she's the total package:

-She's good in the ring.
-She's good on the mic.
-She plays a loveable babyface really well and is over with the crowd.
-She knows how to work a crowd.
-She's quite attractive.
-Etc.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

Talent
Passion
Charisma
Looks

Isn't enough for you? :nerd:


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

Wow another hate thread in a couple of weeks.haters are on fire,people love her so just get over it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

HAWTNESS.


----------



## Elret1994 (Jul 3, 2016)

Go a live event and see for urself how people react when they see her. She is a star


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

To be honest I don't know but people have different tastes and opinions. Me I don't like her as a wrestler or her wrestling but that's just me.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: What do people see in Becky Lynch?*

I've never been high on her and I think her looks are overrated. That's personal bias though, I recognize that she's talented and good at what she does. She just doesn't appeal to me in a major way for whatever reason. Course, none of the WWE women are as interesting to me as some ladies in other promotions right now who have far more interesting characters and stories than the women in WWE


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

People love who they love end this F'ing thread already.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't like her. :bored


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A huge part of it I feel is her booking endeared her to people because people want to see the underdog win.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

CoolestDude said:


> Nowadays the women need to be semi hot so they seem attainable. Nobody is going to believe its easy to get an Alexa or a trish or a sable anymore. So they will pretend that someone like Becky is more attractive just because she is "cute" or some shit.


Or it could just be that people have differing taste. I can't see Alexa as attractive at all. She's got a pointy beak on her that could dial a phone.



Leon Knuckles said:


> Becky sounds like a deaf person when she talks. I thought it was the Irish accent, but Sheamus and Balor don't have this problem. She's still hot though.


Yes. That's it. She really does.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Why is this still a thing. I get the same old untrue shit every comment. its annoying af tbh


----------



## SmarkSideOfTheMoon (Oct 25, 2016)

Wtf are y'all even talking about "somewhat attainable"... most hardcore wwe fans aka smarks aka the IWC couldn't get with the fat chicks in their graduating class. Yall talk about these women like objects, it never revolves around their wrestling skill or character or connection to actual viewers of sports entertainment. To be actually coming to a consensus that Becky gets over cause she's "hot but not perfect" or someone "it seems like you could have a chance with." Like first of all thats pretty creeper and second I guarantee the fans watching for that reason are living at home with their mom at this very moment


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

SmarkSideOfTheMoon said:


> Wtf are y'all even talking about "somewhat attainable"... most hardcore wwe fans aka smarks aka the IWC couldn't get with the fat chicks in their graduating class. Yall talk about these women like objects, it never revolves around their wrestling skill or character or connection to actual viewers of sports entertainment. To be actually coming to a consensus that Becky gets over cause she's "hot but not perfect" or someone "it seems like you could have a chance with." Like first of all thats pretty creeper and second I guarantee the fans watching for that reason are living at home with their mom at this very moment


that coolestdude guy is a troll. ignore him and his non sensical remarks. 
I guess people that rate Trish and Lita GOAT is also because they are attainable right? LMAO


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

I like to call her Becky Cringe. So forced it hurts...


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Yes. That's it. She really does.


They are from different parts of Ireland. That explains the difference in accents. Becky's is the thickest, and I think the best. Really, she is just perfect in every way.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

StylesP1 said:


> They are from different parts of Ireland. That explains the difference in accents. Becky's is the thickest, and I think the best. Really, she is just perfect in every way.


besides her shitty ring work and mic work? sure bud keep dreaming.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

I think it's official, Becky Lynch has took over Roman Reigns to become the most talked about person on the forum


----------



## You are on list (Oct 28, 2016)

Wow so many retarded becky haters here.They have reached a new level of ignorance.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

DELETE said:


> besides her shitty ring work and mic work? sure bud keep dreaming.


Wait, are we talking about Becky or Sasha?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Original thread had already run it's course, no need for a do over.


----------

